# Theathers



## FastFerrari (Feb 7, 2007)

Palladuim....18 screens plus 1 IMAX screen..1 restrurant...2 bars....gameroom on a total of 80,000 sqft.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

eeek. The car park in front. That is such awful planning. The building looks rather tacky as well.


----------



## calenzano (Apr 3, 2006)

uke: uke: uke:


----------



## calenzano (Apr 3, 2006)

FastFerrari said:


> Palladuim....18 screens plus 1 IMAX screen..1 restrurant...2 bars....gameroom on a total of 80,000 sqft.


How do you like it?


----------



## kurakura (Apr 11, 2007)

thats quite a lot of screens


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Here's a 'big-box' multi-screen in a Toronto suburb (colourful building in the background) :


----------



## muc (Sep 29, 2005)

"Filmpalast am ZKM" Karlsruhe / Germany

10 screens, largest screen size 20.30m x 15.20m
3042 seats total


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^ Now that's much nicer.


----------



## savas (Apr 10, 2005)

Rentis Village Cinemas, Athens, with 21 screens, 4 with THX Sound the rest with DTS. 4.598 seats total, V-Max 330 qm



The Mall Center Village Cinema, Athens, 15 screens, 2.754 seats, 2 Gold Class, 2 Cinema Europa, 1 V-Max screen 330 qm, 1 bowling center & 25 restaurants


































































Village Cinema Faliro, Athens, 9 screens all with DTS, Gold Class Screen and V-Max Screen 330 qm, 1.900 seats


----------



## Smoker (Apr 5, 2007)

Pittsburgh
Cinemark 18 (July 2005)
17 auditoriums + IMAX 3-D theatre
Inside 1.1 million-square-foot Pittsburgh Mills Mall 










The outside of the inside looks nice. They're really cheap about having photos and info available.

The Euro theatres look great!


----------



## Bluewarning (Oct 25, 2006)

Milwaukee--Oriental Theatre ("Top Ten Movie Theatre's in America "Entertainment Weekly Magazine")







Waukesha (suburb of Milwaukee)--Magestic Theatre









Average Marcus Theatre (largest chain in Milwaukee and state)


----------



## Bluewarning (Oct 25, 2006)

Milwaukee Imax Theatre/Planetarium (one of the most advanced in the world suprisingly)


----------



## Smoker (Apr 5, 2007)

Oaks Cinema 
Oakmont, PA (Pittsburgh east suburb)
Single screen art house cinema - Opened 1941 - 430 seats

The Oaks Theater has lost most of its art deco decor, but it has been beautifully updated by the three current owners. The clean, modern appearance of the entire facility truly makes it a community resource - showing films, presenting guest speakers, children and family programs, and midnight summer movies.

"Pittsburgh is a great place to be if you love movies...and one of the main reasons why is The Oaks Theater...Oakmont's own cinematic oasis...The region's most unpredictable maverick moviehouse!" -- PITTSBURGH TRIBUNE-REVIEW


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

*Toronto*

Scotiabank Theatre

http://www.flickr.com/photos/atimsbocaj/409058844/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maelswarm/417068000/










Taken by: http://www.flickr.com/photos/batbob/479404476/


Queensway Theatre - 20 screens, Tim Hortons, Gameroom, Yogen Fruz, Pizza Pizza, Loads of Parking.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

By seeing the thread title, I initially thought about another type of theater:

For example the Burgtheater. No screens, one hall with 1175 seats, and the fame of being the leading German speaking theater.


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

Yep... I thought of the same thing... REAL theaters. 

...not that I don't like going to the movies.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Cardiff has a two interesting large cinemas (a theater is somehere where you watch theater / plays IMO)

This one next to the Millennium stadium (the lights change on the front, and the escalators get scary when you reach the top!)










and this one (opinion is devided whether it looks like an owl or a frog)










The other large cinema is kind of boring (though a wall of glass blocks is cool) but its a mixed eating bar museum place.


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

LIVERPOOL

Empire Theatre










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liverpool_Empire_Theatre

Playhouse










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liverpool_Playhouse

Liverpool Philharmonic Hall










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philharmonic_Hall,_Liverpool

Everyman










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everyman_Theatre

Fact










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FACT_centre

Not sure whether it counts but here is a link for the St. Georges Hall concert room where Charles Dickens has appeared aswell as the Philharmonic Hall

http://www.bbc.co.uk/liverpool/content/panoramas/stgeorgeshall_concertroom_360.shtml


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Lux, Nijmegen, NL: 5 rooms, 560 seats - arthouse cinema, by far the largest in NL



















Oldest in NL, the Musis Sacrum music hall, Arnhem:



















First Grand Théatre in NL, Luxor, Arnhem with all sorts of high tech firsts in that age, air-conditioning etc










Ruined through the years and under complete reconstruction, due to open next year.

The 'tin cinema' (blikken bioscoop) Eurocinema, Arnhem ... 



The Rembrandt Theatre!



















And now over to someone from Amsterdam, the Carré Theatre please!


----------



## FastFerrari (Feb 7, 2007)

some of those international stadium rising seat look comfey.


----------

